# String Alignment



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

How do you change string alignment if it is too far to the left?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

We need more information about your setup. Compound, recurve, limb type, arrow rest, etc


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

ok, I shoot hoyt recurve, medium limbs, Champion 2 AAE Cavalier rest. Anything else? I was talking to someone who told me that your string alignment should be wherever it's comfortable, but in Coach Lee's book, Total Archery, it says it needs to be just right of the sight apurture, but it doesn't tell how to fix it. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

more specifically, my limbs are Hoyt ZR330's at 28lbs.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I suggest that you post this question in the AT FITA forum. I wish I could help you, but you probably know more about shooting a recurve than I do.

There are some of the top recurve archers & coaches in the country that post over there.

If you don't get an answer there, I'd go with Coach Lee's advice. I met him several years ago and came away with a lot of respect for the man. 

Sorry I can't help.
Allen


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you fro trying. I definitely will try the FITA forum next.

Thanks,
Emma


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

try sending a pic also, this will help lol


----------

